# Delayed Injection Anxiety



## DadW (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Folks,

My son was diagnosed with Type 1 in late October at the age of 11. He coped brilliantly and was doing his own injections/BG tests within a few days. He managed to get back into his school routine very quickly and we have been very well supported by the hospital and the school.

For the last couple of weeks, though, he has had problems injecting. He knows he can do it but he has expressed fear about it hurting. He has experienced a handful of painful injections but these are by far in the minority. He is paralysed at the point of injection. It is causing him a lot of distress but he is eventually able to do it after several attempts. He has tried a couple of breathing and relaxing techniques and we have been able to help a little with encouragement but the problem persists. 

Before his diagnosis he was very squeamish about blood and needles but seemed to get over it very quickly. It seems as though he has reverted back to his former squeamish self.

Any other parents experienced something like this? An advice on how to cope would be gratefully received.

Thanks.


----------



## delb t (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi DadW
Glad youve found us- what length needles is he using?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome 

My daughter goes through periods of anxiety around her cannula being changed. We tend to use anaesthetic cream to numb the area but this wouldn't be practical for injections. I think EDUAD or someone had posted about a device called a Buzzy, which is for injections and the likes, as a pain blocker? Could be worth a try. Some of the long lasting insulins can be stingy which may be the one hurting him, worth ruling this out too.
Just to add, some of the pens can be fitted with a cover over the needle so he can't see it. Someone will be along with the name for this I'm sure


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Dad w.  After 47yrs i still have to calm myself to inject. i know what is going on in your sons head. If you hit the same spot as last injection it makes you jump . If skin is cold & not soft its worse. After a bath is a good time to inject      Good luck sorting


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Just to add, some of the pens can be fitted with a cover over the needle so he can't see it. Someone will be along with the name for this I'm sure



Welcome to the forum DadW  I think that the device in question is the 'Autoshield':

http://www.bd.com/hypodermic/products/autoshield/faqs.asp

Rubbing the skin with an ice cube can desensitise the area a little. How is he with fingerpricks? I think they tend to hurt more than injections. Tensing before injecting can also make it hurt more, although knowing this isn't helpful if you can't help tensing up


----------



## Redkite (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear this.  Some people use the Penmate attachment which automatically fires the needle in at the press of a button, although my son found this was less gentle than just pushing the needle through his skin manually.  Different sites can hurt more than others due to having more nerve endings.  The tummy area tends to hurt much less than arms and legs, especially for skinny boys with not much subcutaneous fat.


----------



## Monica (Dec 2, 2013)

There are autocover needles available too. They work like a fake knife. You put the covered needle against your skin and push down. The cover then retracts and the needle goes in the skin. When you lift the pen up, the cover comes back down covering the needle.

http://www.novonordisk.com/diabetes...ver/how-to-use-novofine-autocover/default.asp

My daughter used to use them until she went on the pump. The only downside to them is that they are 8mm needles and you would need to pinch the skin.


----------



## DadW (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. It is good to know that there is such a supportive community out there after the bombshell of the diagnosis.

I'll have a chat with my son and see how he feels about the suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 3, 2013)

Another thing I thought of - it's been a massive upheaval for him, and after the initial "excitement" of learning to inject etc., perhaps it's starting to sink in for him that this is not going away and is pretty relentless.  It can help (if he wants) for you to step in and do some of his injections for a time, to give him a "break" from his diabetes.  There's no shame in asking for and accepting help and support from Mum and Dad


----------

